# What kind of Cichlids are these?



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, could you please ID these 3 different Cichlids, i have given you a few pictures to help you out! Thanks for your help!

Can anyone tell me what this is?



Can anyone tell me what this one is called?



Could someone please tell me what this dotted one is called?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

1. P. elongatus (looks close to Mpanga variant)
2. C. afra Cobue
3. Labeotropheus sp.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

for #2 I first thougth C afra cobue dominant male, but the side shot looks off to me, like its body is too thick and the stripes are off.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Russo said:


> Can anyone tell me what this one is called?


I would definitely say C. afra Cobwe.



QHgal said:


> for #2 I first thougth C afra cobue dominant male, but the side shot looks off to me, like its body is too thick and the stripes are off.


In my opinion, the male is simply overweight and the stripes aren't perfect. Any cichlid can have imperfect barring.


----------

